# wie Dick darf ein BMX-Kettenblatt sein?



## Berti (9. Dezember 2002)

wenn ich eine 8-fach MTB-Kette darauf fahren will?


also ich hätte eins im Auge(haha, lustig)... würde das da rauf passen?








hab eben bei g&s BMX angerufen, und der hat mir gesagt dass man das Odyssey blah mit 5mm nich verwenden kann...


würde dieses Profile gehen??
Inferno Sprocket!!


Grüße


----------



## NRH (9. Dezember 2002)

k.a. versuch's doch einfach mal ... aber ich glaub die profie gehen FASST alle ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (9. Dezember 2002)

ich kauf doch nich für 70 ein kettenblatt bei dem ich net weis dass es funzt!!??!??!!!

na du hast ne Logik 

nee, is mir zu riskant..mmhh..nuja, guck ich halt ma weiter und wenn ich nischt bessres finde wirds halt das...

aber wer weis dass es passt kann hier auch schreiben!!


Grüße


----------



## Berti (10. Dezember 2002)

hey, das müsste gehen!

8mm breit, passt für HG ketten*freu*
gibts bei Triple D 


is übrigens von LAST!

mmhh... passt auch auf BMX Kurbeln, oder?



Grüße


----------



## NRH (10. Dezember 2002)

Ich nehm an dass man BMX Blätter auch auf BMX Kurbeln krrigt 
Also lange rede kurzer sinn : Ja passt !


----------



## Berti (10. Dezember 2002)

mmhhh

mein ja nur wegen der achse

haben BMX Achsen also standardmäßig den Durchmesser von 22mm oder wie?
dachte nur das wären 20...


 

trotzdem danke...


aaaber dann nehm ich das natürlich


----------



## BoD Morph (10. Dezember 2002)

Du kaufst dat Ding doch sicher wo, entweder bei nem lokalen Händler oder im Onlineshop. 

Also meine (total spontan kommende) Idee wäre, beim lokalen Händler einfach ma den Fragen, der sich am meisten auskennt.

Beim Onlineshop müssteste halt ne Email schreiben!

EY DAS IS GENIAL! ICH BIN EIN GENIE!

  <triumphier>


----------



## Berti (10. Dezember 2002)

lokaler Händler is nich
der Typ der hier einen Billig-bike-shop besitzt weis noch nich mal was ne steckachse is!  


mmhh... es wird dann wohl auf ne 22mm achse passen... und wenn nich eben zurückschicken und andres...nuja, is ja auch noch bissl...



grüßle


----------



## NRH (11. Dezember 2002)

Was soll da net passen  
Versteh dein problem jetzt net , aber frag mal bei G&S an ....


----------



## Kamikazepat (11. Dezember 2002)

MIt wie viel Zähnen willste eins ??

ich hab noch zuhause ein KHE mit 42 Zähnen rumliegen des ich net brauch.. bei intersse kannste ne PM schreiben...
Des ist für normale Ketten 

Greez PaT


----------



## Berti (11. Dezember 2002)

shit!
also wenn es ein 38wär würd ich das glatt nehmen!


nuja...

also über 39 will ich nich gehen!


Grüßle


achnochwas: ich könnte sowieso nicht vor der ersten Januarwoche kaufen da mein frame diese woche kommt und dann is erstmal Ebbe im potmonaie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamikazepat (12. Dezember 2002)

Ich hba mir vor kurzem nen 38er Kettenblatt bei G&S Bestellt dann haben die mir ein 32er geschickt.
Ich habe es vor 3 wochen wiedere zurrückgeschickt und wollte ein neues aber noch immer keine anzeichen das ich ein neues bekomm...  des find ich $chei$e.

Greez pat


----------



## NRH (12. Dezember 2002)

Hast Du  dieauch scho mal angerufe ?


----------



## Berti (12. Dezember 2002)

jo da würd ich betrieb machen!
anrufen is immer gut!

da machen die dann auch mal was!


----------



## Peacebrother (16. Dezember 2002)

So hab genau die gleiche frage auf welches dieser Kettenblätter past eine 9 Fach Kette.

Blat 4,5mm, Zähne Dicke: 2,5mm
Blat 5.0mm, Zähne Dicke: 1,9mm
Blat 3,0mm, Zähne Dicke: 1,9mm


----------



## david italia (17. Dezember 2002)

eine KMC 24 kette passt auf jedes kettenblatt,ist zwar die schwerste aber beste bmx kette die es gibt,
also kauf nicht nur das kettenblatt,sondern gleich die kette mit:in jedem motorradhaendler zur verfuegung


----------



## evil_rider (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von david italia _
> *eine KMC 24 kette passt auf jedes kettenblatt,ist zwar die schwerste aber beste bmx kette die es gibt,
> also kauf nicht nur das kettenblatt,sondern gleich die kette mit:in jedem motorradhaendler zur verfuegung *



nö, die stabilste ist die:

WIPPERMANN - BMX 1G8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berti (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von david italia _
> *eine KMC 24 kette passt auf jedes kettenblatt,ist zwar die schwerste aber beste bmx kette die es gibt,
> also kauf nicht nur das kettenblatt,sondern gleich die kette mit:in jedem motorradhaendler zur verfuegung *



man kann keine motorad oder sonstwas kette mit einem schmalen 9-fach teil, mit dem wir fahren wollen, vergleichen!


----------



## Peacebrother (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von david italia _
> *eine KMC 24 kette passt auf jedes kettenblatt,ist zwar die schwerste aber beste bmx kette die es gibt,
> also kauf nicht nur das kettenblatt,sondern gleich die kette mit:in jedem motorradhaendler zur verfuegung *



Ich fahre aber kein BMX sonder MTB und da ein BMX Lager mit Kettenblatt.
ALerdings mit schaltwerk und deswegen brauch ich ein Kettenblatt wo ich eine MTB Kette drauf hauen kann.
Deswegen ab welcher Zahngröße kann man eine 9 fach Kette fahren.


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Dezember 2002)

is zwar nich die passende antwort aber der händler in meiner city weis nichmal was pins sind
und sowas verkauft fahrräder


----------



## Berti (22. Dezember 2002)

unsrernweis net was ne Stackachse is


----------



## SteffenScott (22. Dezember 2002)

ich hab erstmal abgefeiert als ich dann gefahrn bin 
der hat vielleicht ahnung von rennrädern aber in sachen mtb kannst du den vergessen.
algemein kannst du hier die händler in der region hier in die tonne haun.
da siehts in frankfurt schon anders aus wo ich ferienarbeit mach.
da kann man stundenlange gespräche fürn und vergisst total die zeit


----------



## Berti (23. Dezember 2002)

das stimmt... hier sind alle voll die Verplanbären...


echt null ahnung

wenn ich mein Toy hab muss ich gleich mal in den shop--> posen

neeee... was ne sachlage, das klingt lustig 


Grüße


----------

